
The world’s first cryptocurrency index fund - arikr
https://www.bitwiseinvestments.com/
======
hwayne
> The Interests have not been recommended, approved or disapproved by the U.S.
> Securities and Exchange Commission (the “SEC”) or by the securities
> regulatory authority of any state or of any other U.S. or non-U.S.
> jurisdiction, nor has the SEC or any such securities regulatory authority
> passed upon the accuracy or adequacy of this Website. The Interests have not
> been registered under the U.S. Securities Act of 1933, as amended (the
> “Securities Act”), the securities laws of any state of the United States or
> the securities laws of any other jurisdiction, nor is such registration
> contemplated.

------
arikr
2-3% management fee feels large to me. Wealthfront is ~0.25%. Presumably,
Wealthfront will add crypto indexing. So I'll look forward to crypto index
fund by Wealthfront at their 0.25% fee, and stay out of it until then.

That said, I'm sure this does make sense for some individuals.

I also imagine this won't be the first crypto index fund launch we see!

~~~
hwayne
Wealthfront's fees are on top of the fees of whatever ETFs they bought you.

~~~
arikr
Ah, good to know, thanks.

Vanguard ETF product fees seem to be roughly between 0.1% and 0.6%.

